
Zuckerberg Moves Up The Forbes 400 List. Net Worth Now $2 Billion - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/30/mark-zuckerberg-net-worth-2-billion/
======
spitfire
I find it really hard to take these lists seriously.

How many billionaires (or even millionaires that you know) keep the fact close
to their chest? There's probably a lot of quite rich people out there who are
more than happy to let you think someone else is richer than them.

Keeps the vultures and losers away from them and lets them get on with
enjoying life.

In fact I'm certain there's quite a few people to go to extensive lengths to
stay OUT of lists like this.

EDIT: Oh and paper money does not count until you execute your trade. Just ask
anyone who was "rich" before the crash.

~~~
borism
it is also really hard to keep your net worth a secret when it's in billions.

I challenge you to give some examples of people who've got that rich (legally)
yet kept it a secret.

~~~
murrayh
I see a flaw in your challenge...

~~~
borism
or perhaps your self confidence proves my point?

~~~
murrayh
Sorry, I should have explained myself.

The literal interpretation of the challenge is a paradox. The contradiction is
that a secret is no longer a secret once revealed (hence my comment).

I don't think that is what you were trying to convey. You do raise a valid
point, but without any supporting evidence, it is thoroughly unconvincing. The
absence of X is not enough to conclude that X does not exist ( _especially_
when X is being purposefully hidden, as in this case).

NOTE: I am not disagreeing with you. I don't know whether or not secret rich
people exist.

------
jgrahamc
Good for him. He's created something incredibly valuable that I use frequently
for personal and professional reasons and has managed to keep the site growing
and functional.

This is a cool achievement and if he's worth $2B then so be it.

------
philwelch
Has anyone ever been rated a billionaire before based on a VC valuation alone?

~~~
mlinsey
Looks like Larry and Sergey were rated as worth $1B each by Forbes in 2004.
(List was published in February, Google IPO happened in August)
<http://bit.ly/549cO>

------
tybris
That must feel good, but it doesn't buy him much yet.

~~~
swalkergibson
Unless of course he has borrowed against his stock, like many people did
during the first bubble. I would hope that he would have the intelligence to
not get over extended and count his chickens before they hatch.

------
ecq
congratulations.

